# The Last March of the Ents - Extended soundtrack remake



## Joost (May 23, 2020)

Hello everyone!

Over the past few days I tried to recreate the "Two Towers"- soundtrack _The last march of the Ents _as it is my favourite soundtrack in the entire second movie. Sadly it only gets around 30 seconds time in total. 

As a fan project I remade this soundtrack from scratch and I'm really eager to learn what real Tolkien fans think of it 

If you're curious, have a listen here! 



I'm also very open for serious feedback! And perhaps for suggestions for future remakes 


_P.S. If anyone knows... what do female dwarves sound like? Asking for a friend._


----------



## doron (Jun 7, 2020)

Seriously, it was really good! You should even do it for the first and second movies! I love the video! 😊 Female dwarves have beards, but not as big as male dwarves.


----------

